# Ryuutama - Natural Fantasy Role-Playing Game



## Starfox (Nov 13, 2013)

Ryuutama - Natural Fantasy Role-Playing Game.





A cute, seemingly child friendly , anime-inspired RPG. That's all I know about it.


----------

